# Training schedule question



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: more info would help, how many arrows are you shooting? how long ?? sounds like its fatigue to me...several things you can do ..#1 is try shooting 30 perfect arrows every other day. sounds like you love shooting, but if you want higher scores you gotta be at your best...spend the off days working on your arrows...


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

Mike, I shoot about 90 arrows a day. I shoot some warm up and then shoot an NFAA indoor 60 arrow match. I don't think it's fatigue from shooting. I'm only drawing about 28lbs. It might just be fatigue from having a messed up sleep schedule. And I work in a sleep lab. It takes a little over an hour to do that but if I really try and recreate match conditions with more time between ends, it takes longer. I've really slowed my pace between shots and have a very specific routine that has helped a lot. If I try to shoot 30 perfect arrows every other day, what kind of timetable would I use to get back up to shooting a full 60 arrow match?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It sounds like your problem is not muscle fatigue, but mental fatigue. The bale & bridge routine may help you become more consistent. 

Use the bale to warm up and develop consistency on each separate part of your shot. Then use shooting at a target as a reward for shooting only perfect shots. In this case, perfect doesn't necessarily mean an X, but a perfectly executed shot. As soon you shoot a less than perfect shot, go back to the bale to "punish" yourself for the break in form or focus.

This thread will give you more on the bale & bridge training:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1985316

While on the bale, look at modifying your form to depend more on bone-to-bone support and less on muscle. The less muscle you use, the more stable you will be under pressure and when fatigue sets in.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

One other thing, When you are training to get better, REST is as important as the active parts of training. 90 arrows, even with a light long bow causes lactic acid build-up in your muscles. It takes time for your body to recover which varies with the individual and with the individual's age. At age 62, I find that it takes longer to recover from a heavy day of shooting than it did even 10 years ago.

If your schedule allows it, vary the number of arrows in a training session. Maybe 120 one day, but only 30 the next. 

There has been a lot of research on this, but I'm not familiar with it. I think that I'll search this question in the FITA section later today. Some of those guys have trained at world class level and should know.

Allen


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Good advice mike and allen - 

Training for long periods at a high intensity will usually result in a slow degradation of performance. Rest days for recovery are very important. Activity cannot be maintained at a high level over extended periods without some type of decreased performance. Not only that, but as the body weakens and you start to over compensate for weakening muscles, bad habits can pop up. 

Instead of shooting everyday, try some light exercise or weight training. You do not want too plateau and then see a decrease in performance. 

Just as top athletes have training programs for their specific sport - so should you.

.02


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: thanks for a reply, now we have more info... i was thinking you were wore out from your job, then got fatigue from overloading of hours shooting by trying to force yourself to shoot a given # of arrows. no matter what...or your were shooting till your arm fell off .

... now i have a better picture of whats going on.i see aread has chimed in and hes spot on ...i think 90 is a lot in one day that 90 perfect arrows... i would think65....would help or 70 tops.. i would give it 3 weeks, watch your scores..be honest with yourself...the 65 will put the mind at rest knowing you only need to shoot 60 but you know you can handle 10 more if needed....if that does not help try what allen said putting more pressure on one day the nock it down the next day. and not everyone is built the same.........get a video recorder tape yourself a lot of the time the shooter does not realize that they are doing something that they should not be doing unless you see it. i have had some big shooters here tell me flat out QUOTE no way im grabbing that bow no way.. then i tape them and you hear things like ooooomg i am. ..........this might help you pick up a few more points ....take your vitamins and watch the caffeine......please respond i would like to know just what worked on your training session the best for you....i also see you work at a sleep lab? im guessing thats a study of apmea? i liked allens reply shooting as a reward and the less muscles you use is in my book a great thing on the right track for sure.. i hope the other coaches will chime in on this one....and allens reply from the fita section should be good to he has a way with words..........i always enjoy them ...i hope you pick up a bunch of points set a realistic goal and go for it.. mike


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the advise guys. I like the idea of bale and bridge. I think what I might start doing is only shooting for score every other day. Maybe some warm up and then go for score. On the off days, shoot only say 30 arrows concentrating only on that perfect shot. Perfect execution not X. Other than the normal failings in form that we all have and get, my biggest issue IS concentration. Keeping my focused on the spot on the target until the arrow arrives. My old golf tendencies of looking up creep in and that's when the scores drop. I didn't shoot at all today because I had some food poisoning and was sick all day. That's about the only way I don't put a bow in my hand. Tomorrow, weather permitting, I'll probably only shoot about 30 arrows maybe less just to curb my jones. Thanks again


----------

